# The ultimate hobby shop on a budget . < $20,000



## mmcmdl (Sep 27, 2019)

Bridgeport mill
Hardinge HLVH lathe 
B & S Micromaster 6-18 SG 
Clausing 15" Cohlchester 

These are the basic machines in the eyes of a lifetime journeyman machinist / tool and die maker . 

Accessories , go top tier as they have resale value . Expendible tooling such as cutters , buy once , buy the best you can afford .

As far as cncs , Matsuura 5000 mills , LaBlonde Makino lathes . Tough to locate but they still exist . 

I've owned them all , I've sold most and regretted it , but life goes on . If I ever get the space and time to put a place  together again , these are the machines I'm looking for . 

Disclaimer . This is in the eyes of a working full time machinist looking to retain a part time hobby shop . Opinions are more than welcomed .


----------



## benmychree (Sep 27, 2019)

Add in a drill press and a hydraulic press, and a power hacksaw and I'm on board!  I especially like the micromaster, one was given to me some years ago, and I love it, most of the machines on my "brag list" came to me because the guy who bought my business did not want to buy them from me; I shed real alligator tears over that!  I had to leave one behind, because I did not have room for it at home, a #3 Pratt & Whitney jig borer, it was finally scrapped ---


----------



## Technical Ted (Sep 27, 2019)

I know this might not be typical with most, but I actually find I don't use my drill press that much. I seem to do most of my drilling on one of my vertical mills... I usually have a vise mounted on one of them and the way I go.

Ted


----------



## stioc (Sep 27, 2019)

Technical Ted said:


> I know this might not be typical with most, but I actually find I don't use my drill press that much. I seem to do most of my drilling on one of my vertical mills... I usually have a vise mounted on one of them and the way I go.
> 
> Ted



Me too...if the holes don't need to be too precise where I can eyeball the scribe lines etc then the drill press is ok. Otherwise I use my mill with the DRO/CNC commands to move the precise distance and then back over stepping through each hole for tapping...for example this part I just made last night.







Though I would like to use the drill press more since I have it.


----------



## projectnut (Sep 28, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Bridgeport mill
> Hardinge HLVH lathe
> B & S Micromaster 6-18 SG
> Clausing 15" Cohlchester
> ...



You have expensive tastes.  I certainly don't have the "ultimate shop", and to some it's barely adequate.  However it suites my purposes, and hasn't yet cost nearly $20,000.00 to outfit.  To this point I have spent less than 1/3  of what it would cost for your ultimate shop and have been able obtain a fair collection of ,machinery.  I always keep my eyes open for possible future machines, but they have to be the right machine in the right condition, at the right place, and at the right price.

So far the machines in the shop include the following:

Bridgeport 1 1/2 hp vertical milling machine
US Machine Tools #1 horizontal Milling machine
Sanford MG 6"x 12" surface grinder
Sheldon MW-56-P 13"x 56" lathe
Seneca Falls Star #20 10"x 60 lATHE
Startrite H175W 7"x 11" horizontal/vertical bandsaw
Racine 66W-2 14" power hacksaw
Rockwell 14" vertical bandsaw
Delta Rockwell  6"x 48" belt sander w/12" disk
JET JDP125VS-3 21" drill press
Rockford 14" drill press
AMMCO 7" shaper
Black Diamond BW 65 drill grinder
Craftsman 6" pedestal grinder
Grenerd #3 arbor press
20 ton hydraulic press - shop made
Delta 40-440 scroll saw/ die filer
Challenge 24"x 36" cast iron surface plate

These machines, along with several others (mainly wood working machines) have been sourced from my previous employer, local shops either downsizing or converting to CNC machines, shops closing their doors due to owner retirement, local high schools, and surplus equipment vendors.  All were in good operating condition when purchased.  Some were well tooled, while others were the basic machine only.  Some required cleaning before being put in the shop, while others went right to work.

A couple machines still on the "nice to find" list are a B&S #1 cylindrical grinder and a Moore #1 jig borer, or a Pratt & Whitney 1 1/2 jig borer.  Looking back I kick myself for missing out on a well tooled Pratt & Whitney a few years ago, just because I was too lazy to go pick it up.  It was in excellent condition and the shop was only asking $950.00 or best offer.  Why I didn't buy it is still a mystery to me, but if one like it should come up for sale again I wouldn't hesitate to consider it.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 29, 2019)

My list includes a few of your machines Dave. 
It sure is great to step out to the shop and do whatever comes to mind.
Makes for a great day.


----------



## stioc (Sep 29, 2019)

I only have a few basic things but as @Janderso said I've finally gotten to the point that I can cobble things together with what I have. I find that a big part of satisfaction comes when I have the stock, supplies and the tooling on hand. It's one thing to have a mill/lathe but not having the correct tooling for the job make them useless for that project. I now have a fair bit of stock material and several common tooling/fixtures/nuts/bolts/oils/air/coolant/blades etc that I can walk into my humble garage and start on a project right away.


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 29, 2019)

If only I could get 20k to blow on my shop at one time without affecting life that would be nice That's in the "if I win the lottery" dreams. Please answer my prayer!


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 29, 2019)

I am only missing the surface grinder, and for the random stuff I do the need hasn’t been there.
I would also include a full set of woodworking tools:  table saw, jointer, planer, miter saw, bandsaw, wood lathe, dust collector and big drillpress.


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Instead of tools, sounds like most of you need a bigger shop.  I stay off CL now because I have absolutely no room for additions.  Upgrades would involve moving old stuff out to fit in the new, kinda like chinese checkers.  No thanks!


----------

